# God's shitting on my childhood...



## MFB (Apr 23, 2010)

News: 1st Look At New Ninja Turtle? | Latino Review

Seriously, what. the. fuck.

Sure it looks like a TURTLE, but not a NINJA turtle you fools! This things would scare the piss out of me if I was a kid and I sure as hell wouldn't wanna buy any product with it on it. The original Henson suits kicked ass and presented the Turtles in a light that was both able to show them as both turtles (obviously) but also like people.

Quit rehashing ideas and fucking them up


----------



## Edika (Apr 24, 2010)

It looks like a hobo turtle in it's 80's. Shit if they make a new turtle movie I hope they don't use this thing! I have fond memories of the turtles and want it ruined like that!


----------



## Deadseen (Apr 24, 2010)

At least they're not going with full cgi characters.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 24, 2010)

Deadseen said:


> At least they're not going with full cgi characters.



I'd take full CGI versions of the Henson Turtles to these abominations.


----------



## goth_fiend (Apr 24, 2010)

do not want


----------



## Neil (Apr 24, 2010)

That looks creepy!


----------



## Demiurge (Apr 24, 2010)

What exactly is the need to make the TMNT look more "realistic?"

I was completely sold on the scientifically-proven properties of Mutagen making any animal that came in contact with it transform into a humanoid hybrid with full command of the English language and now-painfully-dated colloquialisms. 






This was fine, thank you.


----------



## Randy (Apr 24, 2010)

The turtles were supposed to be kinda cute, I thought. That thing is fucking creepy looking.


----------



## Necris (Apr 24, 2010)

It's creepy now, just imagine when it begins to move. That moment will be more chilling than a CGI Orville Redenbacherer.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Apr 24, 2010)

COWABUNGA, THAT'S CREEPY AS HELL! Raphael, my favorite turtle, why have they treated you so? Maybe a secondary mutation changed your DNA to make you look like an old fart?

This is a sad day for me.


----------



## Thep (Apr 24, 2010)

I hated ninja turtles...so I actually think its cool


----------



## minusthemonkey (Apr 24, 2010)

Meh. Gonna be the sole voice of dissent and say I kind of like it. The original comics were a farce/homage of stuff like Frank Miller's "Ronin" and "Daredevil" and the New Mutants. It was quite violent, and very dark in nature. Greater realism brings it closer to what I'd like to see. Oh, and all the masks better be the same damn colour too.


----------



## Variant (Apr 27, 2010)

I like it actually, and I'm a huge fan of the original Eastman & Laird TMNT comics...


> The turtles were supposed to be kinda cute, I thought. That thing is fucking creepy looking.


...*which* was kinda *dark* if you remember that and _*not*_ the cartoon nonsense that came later. Honestly, there's nothing cute and kid friendly about something like The Terror Bears.  

This... was TMNT:








Frankly, that visage is more akin to what a real turtle looks like and the idea of a mutant retaining that as opposed to the weird balloon-face that the turtles were illustrated as appeals to me. TMNT was always more of a sci-fi thing (albeit, very strange sci-fi), and less of a comic/superhero thing. 






> At least they're not going with full cgi characters.



 +1,000,000 for not going the insipid CGI route!


----------



## darren (Apr 28, 2010)

The Ninja Turtles were awesome when they were a dark, black-and-white independent comic book. They sucked as soon as they went mainstream.


----------



## MFB (Apr 28, 2010)

Damn it Ryan and Darren! GTFO!



This is for us 90's kids who got to see the movies and the old cartoon to be pissed off at Hollywood for trashing our childhood. You guys have already gotten to do this so let us have our time!


----------



## synrgy (Apr 28, 2010)

Yeah, I'm with Darren and Ryan. I remember too well what Eastman & Laird's TMNT was, and how much it starkly contrasted with everything that came after the original cartoon show.

I'm excited to see their version realized, honestly. The old movies are fun and have a lot of nostalgic value for me, but they certainly don't hold up well; they were just rad when I was like.. 10. 

Not saying I'm crazy about this design looking at it by itself, but I'm sure it will help to see the whole thing in full context -- with the full body, the other turtles, Splinter, set design, etc. I'm sure it'll all be rad when it's put together.


----------



## tacotiklah (Apr 28, 2010)

If anybody read the article, you'd see that these aren't the new masks for the film. This was some kid's project for art class. I agree that it looked weird as hell (and not in a good way). I do want their look to have a darker vibe, but looking like it just got out of the pool isn't the way to go either.


----------



## MFB (Apr 28, 2010)

ghstofperdition said:


> If anybody read the article, you'd see that these aren't the new masks for the film. This was some kid's project for art class. I agree that it looked weird as hell (and not in a good way). I do want their look to have a darker vibe, but looking like it just got out of the pool isn't the way to go either.



That's been recently added then because before it was a different article and notice now how it says "Updated"  There is talks of a new movie for 2011 though so that's how this to see light on the internets


----------



## MFB (Apr 28, 2010)

Also, for those arguing for the comics side (which I have absolutely no problem with, keep in mind), they Henson suits actually looked pretty close to the comic :










Raph looked a bit meaner than the rest and this was obviously a conscious decision made by the studios to give them different personalities based on what I imagine was the TV show (not sure if the comics got into the whole "Leonardo leads, Donnie does machines" etc). Once the personalities of "Team leader, tough guy, smart guy, and party guy" came into play they changed some of them up but I think if they did that same costume with different voices and stuff, that mean Raph look could still work with the suits.


----------



## Aurochs34 (Apr 28, 2010)

Wow...regardless of what its for that thing is fucking scary as hell.
...and the title for this thread is perfect. I feel like I lost something just now


----------



## MFB (Apr 28, 2010)

Aurochs34 said:


> Wow...regardless of what its for that thing is fucking scary as hell.
> ...and the title for this thread is perfect. I feel like I lost something just now



I felt the title was appropriate coming from the kid who has doubles of each boxset* 

*I didn't buy both, I bought one and then my parents being silly parents and not remembering what movies I own - bought me the other and I just smiled and said thank ya kindly


----------

